

The government is reading your tweets  - esalazar
http://www.cnn.com/2012/03/09/opinion/obeidallah-social-media/index.html

======
DanBC
> _However, putting the legality issues aside, we should be concerned the
> government is engaged in the wholesale monitoring of our social-media
> streams. This program is akin to the Chinese government's monitoring of the
> Internet. Our government must not emulate an authoritarian regime._

The author appears to have not heard about ECHELON.

(<http://cryptome.org/echelon-ep.htm>)

------
sp332
This is really dumb. If the CIA reads a newspaper, is that an invasion of the
articles' authors' privacy?

